# Little Indian



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 13, 2020)

For the guy who had everything.   John Parham owned this before I got it.


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 13, 2020)

Very cool !


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2020)

oh great, now I want one....


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 13, 2020)

It really should have a small Brooks saddle on it, for better proportion.  I'll let the next owner do that.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 10, 2021)

Love it.           Any videos of it running?


----------

